# [Hardware] Avis sur une config (résolu)

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salute, comme je vais avoir un peu d'argent (rappel Assedic + nouveau salaire) je prévoit de changer ma config dans ~ 1 mois (c'était prévu avant mon licenciement mais j'ai du abandonner le projet pour causes évidentes)

Je compte me faire une config à base de Core i7 920 pour 1000€ Maximum et j'ai préparé un petit brouillon (1 mois c'est long) :

Boîtier : NZXT Hush Noir

Alimentation : Cooler Master Real Power M620

Carte mère : Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4

Processeur : Intel Core i7 920

Mémoire : PC OCZ Platinum XTC Triple Channel 6 Go (kit 3x 2 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC3-10666 Cas 7

Disque dur : 2x Samsung SpinPoint F1 - 640 Go 7200 RPM 16 Mo en RAID 0

Carte graphique : Gainward Geforce GTS250 512MB - 512 Mo HDMI/DVI - PCI Express 	

Graveur DVD : Samsung SH-S223Q/BEBN - DVD(+/-)RW/RAM 22/8/22/6/12x DL(+/-) 16/12x CD-RW 48/32/48x SATA - Noir (bulk)

Ça dépasse un peu mon budget (1106€) mais ça doit rester possible.

Si quelqu'un a un avis négatif sur un des composants ou qu'il connais une bonne affaire (-cher +qualité) qu'il n'hésite pas.

C'est aussi l'occasion de discuter de la configuration de Gentoo sur une telle machine, on met quel processeur dans la la config du noyau ? Core 2 / Newer Xeon j'imagine ? (y'a rien au dessus)Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Thu Apr 23, 2009 5:44 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Propose ta config au forum de "choixpc.com" (http://www.forumschoixpc.com/), il te trouveront le meilleur compromis en fonction de tes exigences et ton budget  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Je compte me faire une config à base de Core i7 920 pour 1000€ Maximum et j'ai préparé un petit brouillon (1 mois c'est long) :
> 
> [snip]
> 
> C'est aussi l'occasion de discuter de la configuration de Gentoo sur une telle machine, on met quel processeur dans la la config du noyau ? Core 2 / Newer Xeon j'imagine ? (y'a rien au dessus)

 Ben perso, je mettrai un "-march=native". À partir de gcc-4.3.3 seulement donc en ~amd64 pour ce paquet au moins (perso ma toolchain complète est en ~amd64 et je n'ai pas de problème).

Sinon il y a un fil dédié (que je n'ai pas parcouru) ici : Intel Core i7 - anybody got one?  :Smile: .

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Yoyo, ton lien est pourri, il pointe sur how become a moderator, dans off the wall et de plus, le dit thread est locké.  :Wink: 

EDIT : ça se passe ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715522.html

EDIT 2 : ces processeurs font parties de la famille Nehalem d'intel.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

XavierMiller -> Merci j'irai voir ce site

Pour le arch oui native (mais le GCC du stage 3 Gentoo ne le supporte pas) là je parlais de l'option "Processor family" dans la config du noyau (y'a rien au dessus de core2).

Sinon pour le raid vaut mieux celui du noyau ou de la CM ?

Avec celui de la CM j'ai pas a attendre que la détection des volumes LVM sûr RAID5 marche correctement dans grub2, mais j'ai lu que ce n'étais pas idéal et qu'un flash du bios pouvait tout casser (hors je compte éventuellement flasher le bios pour profiter du SLI plus tard)

dans le MAKEOPS on met -j5 ou -j9 ?

Le chipset JMicron est il vraiment plus rapide avec des disques dur que le Intel ? Parce qu'elle n'a qu'un connecteur SATAII sur le JMicron (désigné en "Hight Speed") et il m'en faut 3 pour mon raid. C'est le seul inconvénient que je trouve a cette carte (non l'absence d'interface floppy et la couleur du PCB ne sont pas des inconvénients !  :Laughing: ) mais si en pratique ça ne se voit pas...

----------

## Mickael

Attention, ces processeurs ne sont plus fondés sur la technologie des core2!!!

EDIT : pour info sur kernel newbies, juste une piste à partir du .28 : 

 *Quote:*   

> 10. Architecture-specific changes
> 
>     *
> 
>       x86
> ...

 

EDIT 2 : pour ce qui est du make.conf tu peux doubler le nombre de coeurs car intel à ré-implémenté l'hyperthreading.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Merci

Je suis en train de lire l'autre thread c'est alléchant, passer de plus de 8 heures de compilation pour OOo à moins  de 1h30 miam, j'espère que je n'aurait pas une autre merde qui empêche mon projet de se réaliser cette fois   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Attention, ces processeurs ne sont plus fondés sur la technologie des core2!!!
> 
> 

 

Mais ils implémentent tout de même les même instructions que les Core2 j'imagine, donc compiler pour core2 ça tournera très bien sous le Core i7. De toute manière avec "native", gcc switchera sur le bon set d'instruction lorsque il soura tenir compte du Core i7.

Sinon JMicron j'en sais rien. Mais de toute manière si tu souhaites faire du RAID il vaut mieux sur ces cartes faire du raid software. C'est de la merde (dslé mais c'est vrai) le "RAID" embarqué sur les cartes mère grand publiques. Au moins avec le raid software du noyau t'es à l'abris de mauvaise surprise (et en plus passer à une autre carte mère qui aurait un chip différent se fera sans encombre)

Ah aussi, t'as vraiment besoin de 3 ports Pci Express 16x?  :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'en a un en 4x mais 2 en 16x certaines cartes plus chéres ne sont pas aussi bien pourvues à ce niveau.

Sinon non pas besoin (2 maximum pour du SLI ou du CrossFire) mais puisqu'ils sont là...

EDIT : lien pour la config http://www.ldlc.com/b-da36aad601b281f8.html

EDIT2: LDLC bug un peu sur les quantités   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Merci
> 
> Je suis en train de lire l'autre thread c'est alléchant, passer de plus de 8 heures de compilation pour OOo à moins  de 1h30 miam, j'espère que je n'aurait pas une autre merde qui empêche mon projet de se réaliser cette fois  

 

Pas besoin d'un i7 pour ça : un simple Core 2 Quad (Q9300 dans le cas présent) suffit ! Et c'est vachement moins cher, et à un TDP plus faible.

```
$ ssh dagobah genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Wed Feb 11 11:06:35 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.1

       merge time: 58 minutes and 10 seconds.

```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ma config actuelle à 8 ans je garde mes PC très longtemps donc un i7 m'ira très bien, en plus les futurs processeurs Intel 6 cores sortirons sur le même socket mais quid de la compatibilité avec la CM ?

Et après plusieurs mois de galère j'ai envie de me faire plaisir   :Razz: 

Mais merci quand-même en cas de problème je me retrancherai sur ça (note pour moi acheter en premiers les composants de dépendants pas de l'architecture : boitier, DD, alim...)

----------

## El_Goretto

1- jmicron, d'la merde (dans les SSDs, ou sur ma CM P35 qui a dû aller au SAV). Mais bon, ok, ce n'est que mon avis  :Smile: 

2- perso, pour avoir testé très précisément le xeon-nehalem (automne 2008) avec la Phoronix Test Suite face à du quad et du dual (toutes les configs en bi-socket), je te certifie que le nehalem est un processeur pour serveurs, qui fait peut être des merveilles quand il est surchargé (calculs scientifiques, HPC, etc) mais pour le reste, faut tricher avec le mode turbo et l'hyper threading pour avoir une différence notable en 3D ou autre applis moins lourde (même compiler apache/php c'est pas suffisant). Vraiment, vu la sortie des Quad Core avec un TDP de 65W (< 1/2 de celui du nehalem), et vu la carte video misérable que tu as choisis (une ~8800 GTS 512, youpi banane, ça va commencer à dater ^^), j'aurais plutot tendance à fermement t'aiguiller vers un gros gros Quad Core 2 65W + une grosse carte (du 4870 ou du GTX 285 suivant les tarifs) pour le même budget mais de meilleurs perfs dans les jeux, tout en chauffant moins la pièce...

3- le socket 1366 n'est pas l'élément le plus évolutif qui soit... pas mieux qu'un 775 en même temps. Tu seras obligé de rester sur une ligne de produits hors de prix et passablement expérimentaux (QPI inutile, plate forme avec les nouvelles technos à peine implémentées...).

Perso, j'étais super chaud pour le nehalem à la maison, avant d'en avoir un (euh, 2 en fait) entre les mains. 

J'attends de voir le nehalem mainstream, voire le die shrink d'après si le TDP devient enfin raisonnable.

Ceci dit, bon, les achats coup de tête/coeur, hein, ça arrive, je veux dire, c'est pas dapsaille ou moi qui diront le contraire  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 1- jmicron, d'la merde (dans les SSDs, ou sur ma CM P35 qui a dû aller au SAV). Mais bon, ok, ce n'est que mon avis 

 

C'est le mien aussi une vraie daube ces contrôleurs, j'ai un SSD avec, sur le papier les perfs sont bonnes mais en vrai elles sont minables, elles s'écroulent dès que tu écrit des petits fichiers.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ok donc j'utiliserai les ports Sata du Intel merci.

Pour la CG je ne joue pas ou très peu donc pas de PB, de toute façon les monstres les plus gourmands (Crisis, GTAIV) sont sous Windows et j'ai arrêté. Alors dans ce cas pourquoi une 8800GTS/9800GTX+/GTX250 ? Bah 140€~ c'est la gamme de prix habituelle dans laquelle j'achète toute mes CG voilà (ti200, 6600GT et maintenant 250GTX) je trouve cette gamme confortable pour les quelques jeux que je lance et l'utilisation quotidienne, une fois j'ai essayé plus bas (une GeForce série 5 à 110€ me rappelle plus le modèle) ben j'ai vraiment été déçu. Et pourquoi une nVidia ? je me suis renseigné sur l'évolution des pilotes ATI et je n'ai pas été satisfait par les réponses, encore beaucoup de lacunes avec Compiz et la 3D en général.

Pour le CPU le problème de perf dans les jeux n'est pas spécifique aux i7 mais aux quad cores en général, donc si j'étais joueur je regarderai p-e plus la fréquence mais comme ce n'est pas le cas. et puis je pense que l'HT va bien booster ma Gentoo hors les Core2 en sont dépourvus.

Bref je cherche plus du desktop haut de gamme new tech, qu'un PC de gamer fous.

Edit : Eh oui c'est un coup de coeur pour l'arch i7 ou plutôt ça correspond a mon "matériel type" que j'ai l'habitude d'acheter mais j'ai un budget bien moindre par rapport a mes desktops précédents (7000FF, 11000FF et 2500€)

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon JMicron j'en sais rien. Mais de toute manière si tu souhaites faire du RAID il vaut mieux sur ces cartes faire du raid software. C'est de la merde (dslé mais c'est vrai) le "RAID" embarqué sur les cartes mère grand publiques. Au moins avec le raid software du noyau t'es à l'abris de mauvaise surprise (et en plus passer à une autre carte mère qui aurait un chip différent se fera sans encombre)
> 
> 

 

Je suis d'accord concernant le raid, et j'ajouterais de prévoir des boulquiès si la machine est collée au bureau.

Le JMicron de ma P34 sert uniquement pour l'ide, et la version new-ata (pata) du kernel fouare pour la gravure

Le reste, je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais si j'achetais une machine je pense que je switcherais vers ATI pour la CG

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour le bruis ça peut pas être pire que mon Dell ou mon portable   :Razz: 

Et puis y'a des ventilos très sympa et pas chers du tout (et le boiter que je prévoit est insonorisé) je verrait en fonction des besoins.

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord concernant le raid, et j'ajouterais de prévoir des boulquiès si la machine est collée au bureau.

 

Faut avoir des disques pas trop bruyant. J'ai 2 samsung 400Go pour ma part et je les entends pas. Mais j'ai un Antec P180 comme boitier aussi ^^

Sinon GentooUser@Clubic, je suis pas totalement convaincu que ce soit une bonne idée de passer au Core i7... vu que c'est récent et surtout vu la CM: t'as pris la plus cheap. J'aurais visé du DFI ou du Gigabyte perso mais là c'est plus les même prix c'est sûr. 

Après tu vises les 6 cores futures... mouais, tu fais quoi avec ton desktop? Faut y aller déjà pour mettre à genoux un quad core, mais vraiment hein. En plus là le talon d'achille de ton système c'est les disques. 3 malheureux sata II alors que le reste a plutôt du coffre.

Je me demande du coup si il vaudrait pas mieux que tu te rabattes sur un Core2 quad O/C comme il faut avec de la bonne ram, une bonne CM et vise du SSD pour des disques systèmes, 2 en raid 0 (pas besoin de SSD de cinquante douze Go hein) à côtés de tes 3 disques sata 2 pour les données en RAID 5. Non seulement tu aurais des composants éprouvés (pas de surprises donc) mais sans doute globalement plus réactif (tant pis pour le core i7). En plus, côté facture éléctrique ce serait le mellieur rapport conso/perf. Le Core I7 bouffe 2 fois plus qu'on Core 2 quad! Comme dit El_Goretto tu vas chauffer la pièce avec ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les SSD rien n'empêche de les rajouter plus tard  :Wink:  j'ai d'ailleurs pas fini faudra que je change l'écran (ça aussi ça été reporté) et mon ensemble clavier/souris qui se fait vieux, je me donne jusqu'à la fin de l'année pour finaliser complètement la config.

La carte j'ai pris la moins chére mais j'ai pas vraiment vu ce que proposait les autres en plus à pars sur le très haut de gamme, sinon pour 40-50€ de plus y'a souvent moins (un seul PCI-E en 16x, 4 slots de ram uniquement...).

Et dans la plupart des test que j'ai vu elle se défend, et ses utilisateurs en sont contents (oui risque du syndrome Microsoft je sait)

Et a l'époque ou j'ai acheté mon P4 2.2Ghz aussi je me demandais ce que j'allais faire de cette puissance (2éme proc grand public plus puissant du marché à l'époque) et là je l'ai chargé à 100% toute la journée rien qu'en surfant sur des sites avec du JS pourris (Linuxfr...) avec Firefox.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a quoi de bien en SSD ?

Que pensez vous de deux SSD raid 0 pour le système (en plus pas de bug avec grub2 avec ça) et 1 seul disque dur de ~750go (samsung ?) pour les données (monté sur /home)

----------

## guilc

Ouais, enfin, le RAID, ça dépend pourquoi tu le fais.

Pour moi, pour le système, y a un peu rien à faire de la fiabilité des données. Un dur simple suffit amplement, pas contre, la redondance sur les données, c'est pas de refus : un système, ça se réinstalle, par contre, des données perdues, c'est perdu...

Bref, systeme en disque simple et données en RAID1 pour moi

Enfin, après, chacun voit midi à sa porte  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour les données je fais des sync frequents sur disque externes, le raid 5 n'est qu'un "bonus sécurité + performances" de toute façons la sécurité d'un raid...

Pour le système je suis d'accord   :Twisted Evil:  d'où le raid0.

Mais je suis un peu inquiet quand-même, Gentoo sur un SSD ? je vais atteindre les 1M écritures et deux jours non ???

----------

## guilc

Encore un avis personnel mais perso :

- le SSD est pour moi une techno encore immature, je refuse d'utiliser pour le moment, on verra dans quelques années, quand on aura des valeurs concrètes sur la fiabilité, pas des benchs et extrapolations à 2 balles poussées par le marketing.

- le RAID0, pour le système : le gain par rapport à un dur correct avec des temps d'accès potables ne vaut a mon avis pas le surcoût de dépense pour une utilisation au jour le jour (on ne fait pas du ozone au jour le jour hein !).

Mais bon, encore une fois, ça se discute  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Vais rester sur l'idée d'un raid5 pour l'instant.

Mais Samsung 500go 16mo de cache ou  Seagate/Maxtor 500go 32mo de cache ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je confirme quand même que le RAID pour un desktop, sur des disques magnétiques, c'est pas si gégène que çà (profitez que je sois crevé, c'est le moment des aveux embarrassants  :Smile: ). 

+1 guilc: ça vaudra vraiment le coup de faire du RAID sur des SSD (pourvu qu'ils n'en fassent pas déjà en interne pour gruger les perfs théoriques en séquentiel) quand ils seront matures et tous en SLC. Un disque qui voit ses perfs divisées par X quand il "vieillit" j'en veux pas.

Et quand bien même, je pense que 4 disques en RAID 10 pour un usage mixte système/data, c'est mieux que du RAID 5 côté perfs/réactivité (surtout en raid soft). Ceci dit j'ai pas les chiffres pour le prouver moi même.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et 2 Samsung 750go/32mo en raid 0 ? (Sync sur DD externe pour les sauvegardes)

EDIT: mauvaise idée d'après les comparatifs : Samsung SpinPoint F1 - HD642JJ - 640 Go 7200 RPM 16mo alors ? J'ai choisi ça, 2 en raid 0 en attendant votre avis.

----------

## titoucha

Avec un bon SSD pas besoin de les mettre en Raid, il y a déjà bien assez de débit comme ça. Par contre une bon SSD est encore pas donné !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les SSD débits déjà pas glop qui chutent avec l'âge, contrôleur qui gère mal les petits fichiers, je suis un peu refroidi pour l'instant même sy j'imagine bien ce que ça peut être niveau perf (j'en ai vu tourner sur des portables).

C'est pas grand chose pour l'instant mais j'ai déjà commandé le boiter de ma future config   :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je confirme quand même que le RAID pour un desktop, sur des disques magnétiques, c'est pas si gégène que çà (profitez que je sois crevé, c'est le moment des aveux embarrassants ). 

 

En RAID 0 c'est quand même bien sympa. Mes partitions système ainsi que mes donnés non-critiques sont sur du RAID 0 software et c'est sacrément plus réactif (je suis en XFS). Mon home est par contre sur une partition en RAID 1.

RAID ou pas RAID, pour ce qui est de la sécurité des données faut pas rêver: ça remplacera jamais les sauvegardes. Le RAID c'est juste bon pour éviter de perdre des données non-sauvegardées en cas de disque dur qui plante (si vous même vous bousillez la partoche même en RAID 1 ou 5, selon le type de FS vous pouvez toujours vous grattez. Ce qui est perdu est perdu.   :Surprised:  )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour ça que j'ai abandonné l'idée du Raid 5, pas assez de perfs pour finalement peu niveau sécurité.

----------

## titoucha

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Les SSD débits déjà pas glop qui chutent avec l'âge, contrôleur qui gère mal les petits fichiers, je suis un peu refroidi pour l'instant même sy j'imagine bien ce que ça peut être niveau perf (j'en ai vu tourner sur des portables).

 

Les deuxièmes générations de contrôleur gèrent nettement mieux les petits fichiers, mais c'est vrai que c'est une technique encore jeune.

----------

## Oupsman

Personnellement, je suis parti sur 2x250 Go en RAID 1 et gestion de l'espace disque "non système" en LVM. Puis j'ai rajouté à nouveau 2x500 Go sans bricoller du tout. Question perf ça va (E4400@2 Ghz avec 4 Go de RAM). Je suis quand même sérieusement en train de réfléchir à un Quad core pour accélérer un peu mes traitements post-reportages photos  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Moi je me laisserai bien tenté par un WD velociraptor...

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500 Go

 

J'etais en train de me dire , putain ils vont loin de nos jours avec l'espace disque ...   :Laughing: 

@El_goretto : comprends pas , qu 'est-ce qui se passe avec la areca ?( je crois ).

perso je suis en raid0 ( systeme ) + raid1 ( home, data ) avec des disques differents de moui... , tu m'exploses niveau perf pourtant je suis ravi de la reactivité.

Sinon pour la config, ma foi y a de quoi voir venir, a pars les 6 Gigas de memoire, lol mais qu'est-ce qu'on peux faire avec 6 Go de memoires sur un desktop ... 

Qui a dit "installer vista ?"

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Finalement pour les DD je m'oriente plutôt vers 2 Samsung F1 640go

Après raid 0 (système + données) avec sauvegardes externes ou raid 0 (sur une première partition de ~40 go pour le système) et le reste en raid 1 sur une autre partition pour les données j'ai pas encore décidé.

----------

## Oupsman

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500 Go 
> 
> J'etais en train de me dire , putain ils vont loin de nos jours avec l'espace disque ...  
> 
> @El_goretto : comprends pas , qu 'est-ce qui se passe avec la areca ?( je crois ).
> ...

 

Ca permet de voir loin : alors que la norme était à 2 Go de RAM, j'en ai mis 4 dans mon PC de bureau. Ca permet d'attendre un peu avant de repasser par la case CB.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> [@El_goretto : comprends pas , qu 'est-ce qui se passe avec la areca ?( je crois ).
> 
> perso je suis en raid0 ( systeme ) + raid1 ( home, data ) avec des disques differents de moui... , tu m'exploses niveau perf pourtant je suis ravi de la reactivité.

 

Aucun soucis, ça marche très très bien, aurais pas pu trouver mieux comme carte, aucun regret  :Smile:   (faire plusieurs modes RAID (Volumes) sur un même ensemble de disques (Set), du bonheur)

Mais bon, quand on voit ce qu'il serait possible d'obtenir avec une grappe de SSDs... chargement des applis quasi-instantanés... Bwarf, c'est juste pour pinailler, mais dans le cadre d'une machine bureautique/jeu, les temps d'accès sont vraiment plus importants que le taux de transfert max (on ne se baffre pas 500Mo de données séquentielles toutes les 2 minutes, alors que des pelletées d'accès plus modestes, oui). Donc surtout, mon avis perso, ne pas acheter de (veloci)raptor en RAID, c'est la déception assurée (vu le prix au Go). Par contre, 1 tout seul, là, oui, c'est rapide, pour un disque magnétique, en remplacement d'une pièce agée de 2-3 ans, dont les accès plafonnent à 15ms-50Mo/s max. Sinon pour une grappe RAID, taper dans des disques toujours performants mais moins cher, c'est déjà beaucoup plus intéressant, mais pas besoin de dépasser un nombre astronomiques de disques, c'est comme le SLI, c'est pas vraiment du linéaire (dans les applis de la vraie vie).

Le RAID, c'est bien (avec un backup  :Wink: ), faut juste assumer ses ambitions (en perfs) et son budget. ^^

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai changé la CM : Asus P6T

Si le budget suit pas au pire je prendrais 3go de Ram dans un premier temps... (et si j'en rajoute 6 derrière ça fera 9go de ram)

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'ai changé la CM : Asus P6T
> 
> 

 

Asus c'est plus ce que c'était. Peut-etre est-ce un bon modèle, mais renseignes toi bien avant pour etre totalement sûr (et des gens sous Linux de préférence). La génération P5 a bien été foirée.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et Gigabyte ?

Y'a la GA-EX58-UD4 qui est pas mal dans cette gamme de prix.

----------

## kwenspc

Gigabyte oui (Bios bien meilleur), DFI s'en sort pas mal non plus. 

Qu'en pensent les autres? 

(en fait Abit et Asus particulièrement tiennent grâce à la réputation - pas volée - qu'il se sont fait sur la génération P4. Mais depuis ils se sont éssoufflés, surtout Asus.)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai mis la GA-EX58-UD4 pour l'instant, dommage l'Asus avais l'Express Gate

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Gigabyte oui (Bios bien meilleur), DFI s'en sort pas mal non plus. 
> 
> Qu'en pensent les autres? 
> 
> (en fait Abit et Asus particulièrement tiennent grâce à la réputation - pas volée - qu'il se sont fait sur la génération P4. Mais depuis ils se sont éssoufflés, surtout Asus.)

 

C'est vrai pour asus, j'ai eu deux cartes du même modèle les deux sont allées au SAV, par contre j'ai eu d'autre modèle et aucun problèmes. Pour DFI je suis très réservé j'en ai eu une dont l'étage de puissance à brûlé, bon pour sa décharge je suis en permanence à 100% du cpu vu que je participe au projet boinc.

PS: regarde aussi du côté des cartes intel j'en entend le plus grand bien, par contre j'ai pas testé je suis sous amd   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le pb des cartes intel c'est qu'elle fournissent meme pas la moitié des fonctions que les autres. Disont que c'est assez brut de coffrage, ça tourne mais faut pas aller chercher dans la fioriture.

DFI je sais pas trop ce qu'il en est actuellement (juste pas mal de ouï-dire que c'était bien). La dernière que j'ai eu (et que j'ai encore) était une Bi-P3 :') 

Pour Asus j'ai eu deux P5-* entre les mains, elles ont eu toutes les deux des problèmes avec la carte réseau sous nux (déco/reco en pagaille sans prévenir). Et puis j'ai pas trop compris non plus mais le boot était affreusement lent (je veux dire: avant d'arriver à Grub), malgré le fait d'avoir mis le fast-boot. Je suis passé à Gigabyte récemment (+ Quadcore et 4Go de ram   :Razz:  ), aucun soucis notable.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Carte Intel c'est ce que j'ai actuellement (D845PT) et le bios est plus que basique, pas d'OC possible sans utiliser Windows...

Par contre 7 ans et pas un seul pépin, bref du composant de bon père de famille comme pour Samsung.

En carte Intel X58 la seule que j'ai trouvé sur LDLC c'est la DX58SO et elle fait pas bonne impression pour plus cher que la concurrence. On peut citer comme défauts visibles : 

- Seulement 4 slots pour la ram

- Refroidissement actif du chipset (en plus bruyant d'après le commentaire)

- Seulement 4 ports sata internes libres après branchement de l' équerre eSata

- Les normes de mémoires supportées laissent entrevoir les capacités d'OC de la carte...

Pour DFI je trouve le PCB très mal rangé, a par ça ça doit être de bonne qualité oui.

----------

## kwenspc

Apparament ils ont pas mal de soucis avec le triple channel les chip X58. ça sera sans doute fixé avec les mises à jour du BIOS.

----------

## titoucha

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Carte Intel c'est ce que j'ai actuellement (D845PT) et le bios est plus que basique, pas d'OC possible sans utiliser Windows...
> 
> Par contre 7 ans et pas un seul pépin, bref du composant de bon père de famille comme pour Samsung.

 

C'est une option à ne pas négliger, je pense qu'il vaut mieux une bonne carte des familles qu'elle parte en réparation trop souvent.

Ma dernière carte à été une asus de la mort qui tue avec plein d'options et bien la prochaine sera une carte plus basique, plus tu as d'options plus tu as de risque de panne.

Qu pensez-vous des cartes foxconn ?

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est une option à ne pas négliger, je pense qu'il vaut mieux une bonne carte des familles qu'elle parte en réparation trop souvent.

 En réparation ? Par la fenêtre oui !

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Tu as des sous à jeter par les fenêtres, moi pas !   :Shocked: 

En plus elles étaient sous garantie et donc m'ont été changées par du neuf.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne peux que confirmer la piètre qualité (restons poli) des Asus P5K & co (IntelP35) (déjà posté à ce sujet). Pour les P5Q (Intel P45), c'est moins sûr, 2 connaissances en ont, et pas de problème à ce jour. Mais bon, perso, Asus, j'arrête (pour le moment au moins).

Les Gigabytes, à part les problèmes (avérés et non résolus quand j'ai regardé il y a quelques mois encore) des reboot infinis sur P35/P45, ça avait l'air bien.

Faudrait regarder chez Anandtech je crois, il me semble avoir vu à une ou 2 reprises pour des tests comparatifs (G43 ou autre, je ne sais plus) que les cartes made by Intel n'étaient pas forcément les plus "carrées" côté Bios (des bugs qui trainaient). Bon, en même temps ils testent souvent du matos tout juste sorti, mais c'est pour prévenir, Intel, ils ne font pas que du propre...

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu as des sous à jeter par les fenêtres, moi pas !   

 Je te rassure, moi non plus !  :Mr. Green: 

Cela dit, je n'ai jamais eu de matériel défectueux à ce jour ... (/me touche du bois ..)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi c'est plusieurs fois les étages de puissance qui ont lâchés, ils n'aiment pas que le cpu tire dessus à 100% tout le temps !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon je vais marquer le topic résolu car tout est commandé et on ne peut plus rien changer maintenant   :Smile: 

Voila la config finale légèrement différente de ce qui est affiché en première page : 

Boîtier                : NZXT Hush Noir                          

Alimentation       : Corsair HX - 620W                                

Carte mère         : Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P                    

Processeur          : Intel® Core™ i7 920                          

Mémoire             : G.Skill Kit Extreme3 3 x 2 Go PC12800 PI Series

Carte graphique  : Zotac GeForce GTX 260 PLUS - 896 Mo DDR3      

Disque dur          : 2x Western Digital Caviar Black SATA - 640 Go - 32 Mo en raid 0

Graveur DVD       : Samsung SH-S223Q Black OEM

Ça dépasse le budget prévu mais j'ai eu la carte graphique à l'oeil (enfin c'est le patron qui paye), ça ma permis de gonfler un peu les autres composants.

La carte mère est au SAV car l'utilisation de l'emplacement mémoire n°5 l'empêchait aléatoirement de démarrer. Le processeur et la mémoire vont bientôt la rejoindre car selon selon SAV la carte mère marche et ils soupçonnent que le problème viendrait du CPU ou de la RAM.

Et si chezeuxçamarche   :Very Happy:  cela me coûtera jusqu'à 80€ de frais de SAV et de tests complémentaires, sans parler des frais postaux :/

Bref c'est pas gagné pour avoir ce PC fonctionnel sur mon bureau avant que les composants soit obsolètes :/

En tout cas merci à tous pour vos conseils.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La carte mère est au SAV car l'utilisation de l'emplacement mémoire n°5 l'empêchait aléatoirement de démarrer. Le processeur et la mémoire vont bientôt la rejoindre car selon selon SAV la carte mère marche et ils soupçonnent que le problème viendrait du CPU ou de la RAM.
> 
> Et si chezeuxçamarche   cela me coûtera jusqu'à 80€ de frais de SAV et de tests complémentaires, sans parler des frais postaux :/
> ...

 

ah c'est les risques auquels ont doit faire face quand on prend du matos aussi récent.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Mouais des problèmes j'en ai eu avec tout type de matériel récent ou pas.

----------

